# New Degu Enclosure Build



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

A few months ago I took in 3 male degus - they were in a bit of a state and hadnt had the best history. At the time I got them I needed to get housing quick and bought a pets at home degu/chinchilla cage with the plan of researching and buying a bigger better home.

A new feeding regime and more stimulation and interaction soon meant that they returned to their active inquisitive nature - if you are reading this and have never cared for degu's I cant reccomend them highly enough - they are funny, cute, intelligent, energetic interactive and communal!!!! - Please dont buy some from a store though - rescue some - there are plenty about.

Anyway after a fair bit of research I quickly came to realise that there wasnt an off the shelf solution that would I felt was adequate - so to me the answer seemed that making a cage - vivarium style and adapting venilation, configuration, size and chewability was the answer.

I posted a thread on here about it and a new member Smithomatic (Josh) soon got in touch and told me that he makes cages specifically for degus and that he would be happy to build something to my specs - with his expertese and advice in the mix. Josh has been keeping degus for some time and has his own site. *Degu Chronicles - Degu Chronicles

Have a mooch it is really helpful and you will see the plans and a short video about my cage!!!.

So with a few emails and photos and phone calls - Josh built this for me - the degus love it - I will get more pics over the xmas period - their behaviour has changed - much more natural. I still need to paint the outside and add some more internal stuff - I had the cage built on legs so that the dogs werent involved - it has glass doors and the degus can access all the levels. all the wooden corners and edges inside are covered with metal to stop gnawing -

I believe Josh will be building these and other cages for furries and also vivs for snakes and lizards commercially - He has my endorsement - he is skilled, creative, knowledgeable, genuine and honest!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Can the degu use all the levels ? Or just a stack system


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Can the degu use all the levels ? Or just a stack system



yes they can access all levels - there are access holes on all levels so that the whole viv is accessable. if you look you can just see one of the access holes in the second pic

There are 4 levels in total - the bottom has a half level then the rest are full floors -


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> yes they can access all levels - there are access holes on all levels so that the whole viv is accessable.
> 
> There are 4 levels in total - the bottom has a half level then the rest are full floors


Nice very spacious homes then, I had to ask :notworthy:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Think the Thread Title is more apt now.:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

kato said:


> Think the Thread Title is more apt now.:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Thank you - I mis typed the first time:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think that looks excellent - loving the multi-storeys, so much more exciting than a single level house!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks great! Wish i could afford something like that for the Duprasi except maybe stacked as unlike degu's, they are not social! :2thumb:


----------



## Cavetroll87 (Oct 3, 2012)

That looks really neat, congrats, I built a new home for my other halfs Degus a couple of years ago and that had 3 levels plus shelves, doesnt look half as nice as yours tho lol


----------

